# Problem with CD and stereos



## ewe2 (Aug 15, 2005)

The cd player in our 2005 .25s Altima has started having problems. You can play the same CD. Some times it will play fine all the way through. Other times it plays the cd for about 10 minutes and then starts to skip. It sounds all static. The lighted panel will start to blink and eventually it will kick the cd out.

Called the dealer. They said because the car only has 6,000 mile on it. They will just order a new one but they needed the number off the stereo in the car before they could order a new one.

Fine. It was due for an oil change anyway. So when I dropped the car off Saturday. Another customer is at the counter telling the service manager that the same exact thing is happening to his CD player as is with mine. The service manager said to the guy " There will be no problem getting you a new stereo. Seems there is an epidemic of bad stereo's in the Altima's going around".

So if your cd player is acting kind of funky? There is a problem with them and take it to your dealer.

Just though you should know.



D


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Out of curiosity, is it the Bose system? Never had any trouble with mine, but I'd like to know...


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

the bose is not offered on the 2.5 S .. only on the 2.5SL and up


----------



## ewe2 (Aug 15, 2005)

WATSON1 said:


> Out of curiosity, is it the Bose system? Never had any trouble with mine, but I'd like to know...


No. It's not the Bose.



D


----------



## ewe2 (Aug 15, 2005)

Update: After being at the dealers all last week having the stereo replaced. We drove it to work yesterday. Played the cd fine. On the way home at about 50 minutes. The stereo started making static noise in the speakers. Then the music started cutting in and out. Started skipping and then kicked the cd out.
Now it played the same cd in the morning with no problem.

I played the same CD in the house with no problem. And today I drove the Element and it played with no problem.

Any ideas?

D




ewe2 said:


> No. It's not the Bose.
> 
> 
> 
> D


----------

